# Wie mache ich diesen Bannerhintergrund



## As_Real (14. Oktober 2004)

*Wie mache ich diesen Bannerhintergrund?*

Hi,
das hier ist mein erster Post hier im gesamten Forum also bitte nicht böse sein falls etwas nicht ganz stimmt.

Ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich so einen Bannerhintergrund mit Photoshop 7 machen kann.

Leider konnte ich die Suchfunktion nicht nutzen da ich nicht wusste wie ich das beschreiben soll    und dann gibt Google etc. natürlich auch nicht mehr her.
Hab auch schon einige Easy Background Tuts angesehen allerdings kamen die nie zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Auch einige Spielereien die ich selbst mit den Filtern und Effekten angestellt hab brachten keine guten Ergebnisse   

Helft mir bitte.

Gruß, As


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Wie mache ich diesen Bannerhintergrund?*

Hi du!

Ich würde behaupten das es ein Trendwhore ist das mehrmals gespiegel wurde. Such doch mal nach dem Begriff in Google oder hier im Forum. Mit PS wirst du da jedoch nicht weit kommen. Dafür brauchst du ein 3d-Programm wie Cinema4d/3dsMax usw.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## As_Real (14. Oktober 2004)

Thx erstmal ... ich werd mal sehen ob ich da was finde.

C4D könnt ich mir vielleicht von nem Bekannten ausleien. Hast du da auch nen guten Tip oder soll ich mich ans C4D Forum wenden?


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Oktober 2004)

Besser nicht! 

Trendwhore sehen alle (auch ich) nicht gerade besondern gern dort. Aber im Internet dürftest du ne Menge dazu finden.
Prinzipiell ist Trendwhore ja nichts anderes als abstrakte Figuren und Polygone die sich wahllos überschneiden. Und das schaft nun wirklich jeder 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Xdreamer (14. Oktober 2004)

Schau dir die C4D Tutorials auf dieser Page an, dann dürftest bedient sein


----------



## Boromir (14. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Wie mache ich diesen Bannerhintergrund?*

Hallo,

es geht auch mit Photoshop
schau mal hier http://gfxgamers.4.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=183 nach.

Boromir


----------



## As_Real (16. Oktober 2004)

Danke an alle.
Ich konnte die Tutorials sehr gut verwenden.


----------

